

Ask HN: Recommend static CMS with markdown support - mihaela

I'm fed up with WordPress. I need something simple and possibly static with markdown support.
I would like to work outside web rich editor, and do my work on iPad(iAWriter), Mac or PC, then post to my site (Git would be awesome).<p>No need for any database for the basic content stuff.
I don't mind having php/MySQL installed on the host for casual dynamic content, but I would not like to depend on it.<p>Thanks for any suggestions.
======
tomasztomczyk
I'm gonna try and come up with a way to integrate markdown files into
<http://mixture.io/> \- just discovered this today and I'm determined to try
it out, but I do need markdown files for content.

------
HarshaThota
Try something like DocPad maybe?

<http://docpad.org/>

